# my aquascape for mbuna



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

hello i thought i share my upcoming mbuna tank.
few pics of rock aquascape..still need to add my sand




CRITIQUES OR COMMENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED :dancing: =D>


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the round rocks but would prefer to find ones that are of the same color scheme (tan with yellowish vs gray with black) instead all different colors. What color sand are you planning to use?


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

thinking regular playsand so tan.
or might go black if i can find cheap.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know about visually but your fish are gonna love it, tons of small hiding spots. I could almost see them ducking and dodging now.


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

ya woulda liked to get more same color rocks but they are all from the same river creekeye river rock. Im ok with all the colours and its all about caves/tunnels ect for fish.
Tank is 84"x24"x18" so trying to get rocks to stack was a chore in it self. cant wait to drop my fish in there...prolly 4 weeks away though as i just started cycling last weekend.


----------

